# A sad day....



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

It is very rare that I get choked up in my life and largely I find myself not feeling much emotion over things that happen. But today was one of those days that has caused me to stop in my tracks and break down and cry.

Many of you know Chaser from UWN. Both he and I have been friends for a very very long time since we were just little kids in elementary school.

Chaser called me this morning with news that his little son Cole passed away suddenly and without warning last night and was just about 20 months old.

We don't have much information at this time but Chaser's family is already facing the daunting task of planning funeral services for their son whose life ended far too soon.

I cant even begin to imagine the heartache Chaser and his wife are feeling and I hope that time will help heal the pain they are feeling. But as of right now, the biggest thing that I believe he will need help with is covering the costs of the funeral and burial of his son.

If anyone is willing to donate to help offset the costs of the funeral, I know that Chaser and his wife would be eternally thankful.

I have set up a GoFundMe account here if you would be willing to help out: https://www.gofundme.com/cole-sylvester-memorial-fund

Thank you and God bless!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh man.. 

My deepest condolences and prayers for the family. So sorry Chaser.

Thanks for sharing Bax. Donation in just a minute from the sawsman family.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Very sad Bax*, very sad. 

Give Chaser a hug for me please.....:sad:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

So sad. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

What a terrible thing - my deepest condolences go out to the family. Please tell Chaser his family is in our prayers.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Very sorry to hear of their loss. 
Our thoughts and prayers are with them.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

My deepest condolences Sly, I cant even imagine the heartache. May the Lord bless!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this! Please pass along our condolences, and his family will definitely be in our prayers.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

So very sorry Chaser, prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear this. May God Bless.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Sad news indeed. I hope Chaser gets the support he needs to get through this.


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

It's always so much harder when it's a little one. Hope they have family around and can find some peace.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Well, in two days time we reached the goal of $10,000 to help with any financial needs Chaser and his family may have in the wake of this tragedy. 

The caring, compassion, and love expressed has been awe inspiring and humbling. 

Thanks to everyone from the bottom of my heart for helping during this very rough time.


----------

